
Raspberry Pi Press Announce Code the Classics - gadgetoid
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/pre-order-code-the-classics-today/
======
gadgetoid
As someone currently embroiled in a project to motivate people to explore
classic videogame development techniques- this is super interesting.

I'm not sure how I feel about Pygame/Pygame Zero, though. It feels a little
detached from classic C techniques and doesn't present the technical
challenges of original hardware. On the up side, it's far more accessible to
beginners.

I really enjoyed working through, for example, this Wolfenstein 3D-style
raycasting tutorial-
[https://lodev.org/cgtutor/raycasting.html](https://lodev.org/cgtutor/raycasting.html)

